# NET Bible



## TomVols (May 18, 2010)

NETBible: Matthew 1

What do you think of this translation?


----------



## DMcFadden (May 18, 2010)

As a translation, it is a yawn. As a resource, it is a goldmine. The 60,000+ notes are some of the best exegetical and lexicographical materials available. And, it is FREE (online). I do not agree with all of the judgments made by the editors (e.g., almah in Isaiah 7:14). However, as a handy tool for the exegete, it is one of a kind. And, it is available online for free, and at a modest cost for most of the major paid and free software packages (expensive Libronix and the freebie e-Sword).


----------



## fredtgreco (May 18, 2010)

I agree with Dennis. I use it in my group of translations in Bibleworks as I do exegetical work. It offers good cross-references, and helpful information on the language.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 18, 2010)

I agree with Dennis and Fred.


----------

